# Quattro de Mayo



## shonseb (May 4, 2006)

This has been regularly growing every year. Last year they had Audi of America, ACNA President, APR with their RS7 and R8 there. Over 70 cars in attendance last year Some great driving roads and scenic stops with great people and like minded enthusiasts of all ages.

Registration is open and fills up very fast

http://quattrodemayo.com/


----------

